# Not enough power to shoot from above my head



## Breathy09

Hello, I'm a regular basketball player, going to turn 15 years old in 19 days. I am around 5,8 foot and I weigh around 132lbs, but I cannot shoot a basketball from above my head, unless I'm really nearby to the rim. I barely can make a perfect shot from the free throw line. I need some tips on how to improve my skills, and power. Does my weight and height affect that or what? Help me, please.


----------



## Dornado

Breathy09 said:


> Hello, I'm a regular basketball player, going to turn 15 years old in 19 days. I am around 5,8 foot and I weigh around 132lbs, but I cannot shoot a basketball from above my head, unless I'm really nearby to the rim. I barely can make a perfect shot from the free throw line. I need some tips on how to improve my skills, and power. Does my weight and height affect that or what? Help me, please.


Shoot more. That will not only not only help you become a better shooter but will strengthen the muscles you use when you shoot. There's really no substitute for hoisting a few hundred jumpers a day. Start from where you can make them with the proper form and keep backing up as you go. 

Also... keep in mind that a lot of the power for your jump shot comes from your legs. Watching Ray Allen shoot is a thing of beauty, not a bad guy to mimic (the video below shows it in slow motion). Keeping your shooting elbow in helps, it will help you get more power behind the ball. Also, notice how Ray Allen snaps his wrist through the same way after every shot.


----------



## Pimped Out

In addition to what dornado said (power comes from your legs, keep your elbow in), make sure to follow through. If you are cutting off your shooting motion early, you are going to lose some power.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

For confidence, though as you've already heard most of the power comes from your legs, I recommend doing pushups regularly and otherwise strengthening your triceps too


----------



## Porn Player

Steroids are probably your best bet.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That's old-fashioned - go HGH or go home!


----------



## Porn Player

If this guy could lift his arms above his head, I know he could shoot the basketball very well.


----------



## Cris

Krstic All-Star said:


> That's old-fashioned - go HGH or go home!


HGH is legal! Get him some banned shit n stuff.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Porn Player said:


> Steroids are probably your best bet.


lol. Dude is right. Tiny guys have trouble shooting, and end up going away from fundamentals to compensate for their lack of strength. Junior you need to get bigger.


----------



## kreplyn

I was too lazy to read the rest of the replies on this thread, so I will just tell you what I think will help:

1. Weightlifting - Start lifting weights. Don't just focus on your arms (triceps) and shoulders, focus on everything - especially legs. Check out www.bodybuilding.com to get ideas for an exercise regimen. This will help you get stronger and bigger giving you the power you need to shoot the ball adequately.

2. Eat a lot. Eat the things you like don't worry about how healthy it is, as long as it isn't McDonald's or something everyday you'll be fine.

3. Keep playing basketball.


----------



## King Joseus

This thread needs some "thick like Deron Williams" boosts to its credibility.


----------

